# Soo..who already is planning a theme for next year?



## Joven76 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Not really planning a theme so much. More like planning props, but yes. We have already started planning.*


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Right now doing my nightmare before christmas stuff for christmas lol


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

bah humbug!! lol


----------



## Bone Dancer (May 1, 2006)

I used to get all stressed out about getting stuff done, but a couple of years ago I desided to chance my plans. My motto is now "what gets done,gets done. The rest if for next year" So basically I never really stop working. I do take some time off during the winter, but I still tinker along most of the time. I have stayed with the same theme since I started in ' 04. Classic skelletons, ghosts, witches, zombies, ect. I add new stuff and retire old stuff but the theme is the same.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Starting? I started thinking about '14 months ago...


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Two words - corn maze


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Due to chronic Triskadekaphobia, we kinda-sorta skipped this year. Instead we are gonna re-group and debut the theme we had planned for this year in '14. We plan to do more off-season stuff so we are more ready for the big day. And if the PowerBall pays off, we'll really do it up right.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, I definitely think it's time for something new. I've done the cemetery for 10 years now and even though I've added new things each year and made changes, I'm still getting kinda bored with it. I'm playing around with a few different ideas. I've thought about doing a New Orleans haunted jazz/voodoo theme, and I've also considered going completely non-scary and doing the pumpkin patch with the Peanuts gang. Not sure which will win out; maybe something else entirely, but I'm going to try and choose by January and get started so i don't feel rushed and end up going back to the same old thing again. That's what i did this year. Not that anyone else knew that - I still got great reactions and compliments on my set up. I'm the only one bored with it.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Made my first prop for 2014 last night while waiting for ToT's. 2014 theme is Twisted tales which include willy wonka candy meadow in black and white among some other ideas. Gotta to get this year's display and haunt down so I can go full force in collecting.


----------



## pir8p3t3 (Oct 24, 2012)

Since I am basically starting from scratch anyway, I will be starting by building new tombstones. Hopefully new columns, and I would like to try my hand at Beloved. As if that wasn't enough, my daughter had the idea that a zombie wedding in a graveyard would be cool. I am sure we are biting off more than we can chew, but what the heck. If it doesn't get all done, I'll just put out what I have.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I've been planning. I'll be doing the Garry Street Cemetery again, but building bigger and better. Gotta make more tombstones, finish the fence, redesign the window scenes, etc. Also, figure out advertising. My landlord was saying I should put up flyers at the smaller local stores that only residents go to and a few signs around the town.
Halloween is going to be on a Friday next year too, this is going to be big!


----------



## Cynamin (Sep 13, 2013)

Yup, I have ideas.  I need a new arch for our entrance, since our current one has had it, and we're going to do less spiders next year since we found out our neighbors little girl is particularly afraid of spiders. I'm thinking of an Egyptian tomb theme for next year.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Kelloween said:


> since we had all this rain, and it ruined this Halloween and some of my things..Im thinking maybe something new...anyone else already thinking?


Absolutely. I am in the same boat with being fed up with having to deal with the obtuse weather we get just about every Halloween. I have been doing a Magic Mirror / yard display since 2009 and almost every year (except 2011) there was some kind of weather issue:

2009, 2010 - High Winds
2011 - We had snow in the morning but it was all gone by the time the TOTs came out and it turned out to be our best night ever
2012 - Hurricane Sandy took out power to my area and I resorted to a 'Plan B' for Halloween which encompassed mostly battery operated props.
2013 - While we had a good night last night there was some drizzle and some wind, nothing too drastic, but there was always the thought hanging over my head that I could get a downpour at any time...this fear was strongest during teardown as the forcast even said that it might rain LATE at night.

Well, at about 8:15 last night I made a MAD dash to get all my rain sensitive props in the house thinking all the while it was going to come down any minute. I ended up finishing at 9:45 and I was DRENCHED in sweat from head to waistline. But luckily the rain held up.

Today (Friday Nov 1), the winds picked up even more and the rain came down in torrents off and on. I kept thinking that could have happened yesterday. So unfortunately I am thinking about doing something totally different for next year. I been doing my Magic Mirror routine for 4 years now and I do want to do something in which I can get out from 'behind the (mirror) mask'. Also next year will be a Friday night for Halloween and kids will not have to go to school the next day. So I do want to do something good for next year.

To recap this is what I did for this year:

1) Magic Mirror routine (ala Snow White) based on a digital puppet created by Imagineerieing.com. (I have done this since 2009 minus 2012 because of the hurricane).
2) Singing Pumpkins - I did this in 2010 and this year (2013), but I really elaborated on it for this year. It came out GREAT!
3) Jumping Spider - My first scare as up to now my display was all family friendly. I put the spider in the corner of the yard with ample signs telling people that a scare lies beyond the sign.

I also have some smaller static props and quite a bit of lighting that I put in the bushes and trees. 

The Magic Mirror Display sits in a side entrance vestibule in which I operate the mirror from within. It is MOSTLY sheilded from the weather, except for the front. If I have a drizzle to light rain, I am OK, but anything heavier and I can just as easily close the door in front of the display.

The Singing Pumpkins are somewhat at risk even though this year I put a tarp over the electronic components of the display. For next year I been thinking about moving the singing pumpkins into the vestibule to take the place of the Magic Mirror. 

I would like to move the main part of my display underneath the back yard patio which has a large awning over it. I would say this covered area is about 15' by 25' at best. It is too small to divide up into 'rooms' for a full haunt, but I could divide it into two smaller sections. One nice thing is that there is full length sliding glass door there in which I could put a scare. My main goal for next year would be to utilize this area.

Back in 2011 I wanted to use this area, but there were many issues that came up that year, but I still have the pictures of the yard up here.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/104733-haunt-2011-first-year-scares-my-canvas.html

Now after looking at that, I am curious as to how I might be able to turn this into some kind of semi-scary mad scientist lab type theme. The reason why I chose this theme is that I have a TON of electronic parts and equipment from my days as a service technician and many of these parts I could use to build props for the mad lab. The thing is that I want to incorporate it into the patio area only as it would be somewhat unaffected by the weather.

There is a small yard area next to the awning that I could make use of but in that area I would only put props that could handle heavy weather, such as string lights or other items of the like.

As of now I have not began to formulate how I would pull this off, or what gimick I could create that is still kid friendly. All in all, with NO Magic Mirror, I am going to need to replace that. At the same token, I don't want to be locked behind a setup I would like to easily get up and about or perhaps be an interactive part of the display.

I AM open to ideas and suggestions. Since I will not be looking here that often, if you have a really good idea that you would like to share with me, please drop me a PM.

Thank You,

Geo


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Insane Asylum......already started gathering


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

The beauty of being established in haunting for years is that you've acquired enough props and lighting and such that there's no need to purchase new stuff. We cycle our rooms and keep things fresh that way.


----------



## Syren Song (Jul 20, 2013)

I knew I'd find a thread like this here!!! 

We concentrated on the inside this year, but Hubby wants to do something outside for next year. Some kind of a walk-through for the ToTs and something to keep my son and his friends occupied, as they're reaching the age where they're outgrowing going out to collect candy.

We're up in the air on specifics, but we're leaning towards either a pirate or voodoo theme and decorate the back yard. That way, nobody knows what we're setting up until Halloween night when we'll route the braver kids through the yard and give 'em a good scare! Should be fun!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I gave away 2 truck loads of Halloween stuff all my props for dark Alice in wounderland. Not sure if I will do party next year or decorate outside. But for sure inside not really set on any theme just yet.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Will continue with the same theme: A spooky, but kid-friendly graveyard outside, and a witch's table display in my front double-window.

There are several other themes that I'd love to do eventually, of course. But won't be any time soon.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

We are! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL. Tossing around ideas. Think we will do some sort of haunted maze. Unsure just yet... But ideas are flying!


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

For the first time ever I don't have an idea for a new prop on the first day after Halloween. Of course it might be because a lot of my ideas come from incidents that go wrong on Halloween night that inspire me to build something to prevent a future occurrence. And since nothing went wrong last night (probably the smoothest Halloween I've ever had as a yard haunter) I don't have any ideas. 

Also I don't have much room for anymore props.... I guess a stockade with a skeleton in it would be a neat idea but that's about it.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd like to do a Sleepy Hollow theme. Not sure if I'll do a party next year but will probably start working on some decor after New Year's.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

I have been doing a Pumpkin Patch now for 10 years. I added Charlies Brown and the Gang 9 years ago. Also, I live on the corner, so every few years I have a Graveyard on one side too. I throw in a few Ghosts here and there too.

Not sure what my plans are for next year yet, it would be 10 years for Charlie Brown and the Gang - Not sure what to do for the 10 year anniversary, and `11 years overall. Hopefully, I fiind something with this forum to put it over the top.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

I want to break up my displays into little groups and theme's: Pirates, Witches, zombies, cemetery and Photo ops. Well it makes sense in my head!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Nobody steal my idea! lol! I've accumulated a bunch of funkins over the past few years and this year I wound up with 5 sets of the Villafane Studios pumpkin vine arms so we have decided next year we are going to do "Gremlin Gourds" on our small porch. I'll just have to locate and purchase 5 sets of the legs by next Halloween. We plan on having the funkins climbing all over the rails wielding different weapons and poised to attack. We already have a plastic meat cleaver and dagger and I'm thinking of having one preparing to hurl a smaller uncarved pumpkin. I want them to look menacing, but have different personalities too with each one being a unique character. I've even carved a jet black one we got on clearance today to be the oddball silly one with crossed eyes that will hang from the gutter over the porch with something goofy like a rubber chicken or flyswatter in his hand like he is getting ready to smack someone with it. Considering switching the scarecrow over into Pumpkin King mode as well by swapping his head with a funkin.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

So as we sit here looking at all the stuff we need to tear down, we are talking about next year. We have decided to do a garage haunt along with the light show, its gonna be a huge undertaking but I am ready.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Just talking to my oldest son who is my audio guy and we are thinking of doing audio for the Gremlin Gourds too. Little high pitched creepy voices saying things like "Don't give THAT kids any candy!"- "I'll give him a taste of my axe instead!"- "Oh Geeze! Look at this kids costume!" - "Shhhhhh! Here they come!"- "Slap that one with the chicken Derpy!" along with some random giggles and maybe some other sound effects.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I like having a theme picked out one year ahead - it helps focus the day-after shopping. Our outdoor haunt so far is a classic graveyard, so no theme change there, but our party changes each year. Next year will be a "Voodoo on the Bayou" theme for us.


----------



## Tconahaunter (Jun 20, 2012)

BeaconSamurai said:


> I want to break up my displays into little groups and theme's: Pirates, Witches, zombies, cemetery and Photo ops. Well it makes sense in my head!


This is very similar to my thoughts for next year. We had a small version of this yesterday for our haunt (skeletons, creepy dolls having tea...). For next year we are planning to build a " house of horrors" with six individual rooms each containing a different theme.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm leaning toward a Stephen King theme for next year. I came up with the idea after watching Creepshow and Salem's lot a few days ago and thought about all the movies and books I could pull inspiration from. So it's kinda like a theme without boundaries.


----------



## Skull and Book Press (Sep 12, 2013)

For the library next year, I'm toying with a classic slasher theme. This year was one of my more "old-fashioned"-feeling events, with crows and black cats, so now I feel the need to go in the opposite direction. I could use my toy chainsaw! And we have some Movie Maniacs figures for the refreshment table, along with various masks. My husband could do a reading from one of his Friday the 13th novelizations. Which is so absurd, I might have to do it! But I'm not committing to anything yet.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Turn-of-the-century carnival. I had planned to do it this year but because of time restraints redid a witch's theme instead. Now I'll have another year to collect props, they do add up quickly. I actually sat down and planned it all out on paper. It really helped being able to see all my decorations, to see what I can use and what I can repurpose. Main prop displays will be a gypsy witch fortune teller, freak show, traveling medicine man show and clowns, of course. If I start now, I may just get it together in time by next Halloween.


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

I have 7 themes I've always wanted to do and I have friends vote on them because I can't chose...I love them all.
The theme that was chosen for 2014 is asylum. So right now I'm writing my plans out so I know what to build and when.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Next year is a Western ghost town theme. I think the rest of the family is actually more excited about it than I am, haha. They are all coming up with great ideas already. I've been sketching away. What makes it fun is that I have all year to find things inexpensively at yard sales, rummage sales, curbside, etc. to add to the scenes. Also, I try to work on at least one project/prop a month - which is an enjoyable hobby for me.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

We have already started construction on our 2014 haunt. It will be a cave theme much like the movie The Descent.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I've got some ideas brewing. I know I want to do a forest haunt again--I still have all the amazing branches and braces I used two years ago--and I'm leaning towards spiders, will-o'-the-wisps, and creepy plants. Just an atmospheric haunt rather than a more narrative driven haunt. Very open to interpretation and eerie. 

I also like the idea of doing a UFO/alien haunt or a Japanese ghost story haunt, which could both use the branches again.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

trentsketch said:


> I've got some ideas brewing. I know I want to do a forest haunt again--I still have all the amazing branches and braces I used two years ago--and I'm leaning towards spiders, will-o'-the-wisps, and creepy plants. Just an atmospheric haunt rather than a more narrative driven haunt. Very open to interpretation and eerie.
> 
> I also like the idea of doing a UFO/alien haunt or a Japanese ghost story haunt, which could both use the branches again.


I have a picture on my phone from this year in the window of a florist in downtown Salem, Mass. It was a large silk venus fly trap with a human's head inside...it was awesome!
PM me if you want me to text you the photo!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> Turn-of-the-century carnival. I had planned to do it this year but because of time restraints redid a witch's theme instead. Now I'll have another year to collect props, they do add up quickly. I actually sat down and planned it all out on paper. It really helped being able to see all my decorations, to see what I can use and what I can repurpose. Main prop displays will be a gypsy witch fortune teller, freak show, traveling medicine man show and clowns, of course. If I start now, I may just get it together in time by next Halloween.


I got a great led crystal ball type thing at the floral wholesaler and used it for my traveling gypsy this year....let me know if you would want one...They are $21...and I could get it and ship it to you!


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

For next year I'm thinking of writing a back story for Rose's Haunted Graveyard and then casting the show around it. That should be all kinds of fun.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I love reading everyone's ideas..At first I kept leaning towards voodoo bayou, because I do live in Louisiana...then I thought..I still want to build a cemetery..maybe I could do like a witch's school with a cemetery..that way I could just add to what I had..now all of the sudden..the dark grungy carnival is haunting me..now, I hate clowns and never ever EVER thought I would be considering the idea, but for some damn reason..it keeps calling to me...maybe its just a thought and will fade soon..lol


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes, started planning about a month ago. Hit Spirit yesterday with shopping list in hand and will begin prop construction sometime in the spring. 
Gotta get everything clean and packed and then Xmas decor must go up


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

OK, so I am trying to get all my Carnival props packed up from this year, when this guy convinces me he can fit into next year's Western theme too...



















as a rodeo clown.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Since I sorta kinda got caught up in the whole potion label making obsession. I have more jars and bottles and relics than I can justify just locking back in the attic another year. So I'm thinking along the Sleepy Hollow or haunted forest for outside and the Brave meets Blair witch cottage for indoor to get more of an adult level creepy look. I'm more after the spooky haunted atmosphere with phantom lights and creepy vines...filmy transparent ghosts. Just enough to send a chill up the spine!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Bone Dancer said:


> I used to get all stressed out about getting stuff done, but a couple of years ago I desided to chance my plans. My motto is now "what gets done,gets done. The rest if for next year" So basically I never really stop working. I do take some time off during the winter, but I still tinker along most of the time. I have stayed with the same theme since I started in ' 04. Classic skelletons, ghosts, witches, zombies, ect. I add new stuff and retire old stuff but the theme is the same.


Bone dancer.....I just love your handle! I pretty much stick with the same theme....zombies. Ya can't go wrong with zombies!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Paint It Black said:


> OK, so I am trying to get all my Carnival props packed up from this year, when this guy convinces me he can fit into next year's Western theme too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hez cool as hell!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Madame Leota said:


> ... and I've also considered going completely non-scary and doing the pumpkin patch with the Peanuts gang. Not sure which will win out; maybe something else entirely, but I'm going to try and choose by January and get started so i don't feel rushed and end up going back to the same old thing again. That's what i did this year. Not that anyone else knew that - I still got great reactions and compliments on my set up. I'm the only one bored with it.


I've always thought of a Peanuts theme but have never talked myself into doing a non-scary display, if you do it please post lots of pics! I'm going back to a theme I did a few years back..The Dark Rock Cafe. All props will be from dark/heavy metal songs and I'm turning the garage into the cafe itself.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Stringy_Jack said:


> I've always thought of a Peanuts theme but have never talked myself into doing a non-scary display, if you do it please post lots of pics! I'm going back to a theme I did a few years back..The Dark Rock Cafe. All props will be from dark/heavy metal songs and I'm turning the garage into the cafe itself.


thats different! you'll have to be sure and post pictures..Im intrigued!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I,m so glad its not just me , i thought i might need medical help , yes i have already dozens of ideas for props and for ideas on how to better my yard haunt from this years . Is there a therapy course for Halloweenitis ?


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery (Jun 26, 2011)

Not changing my theme. Just thinking about additions and changes that I would like to make. I have some ideas that will fit within my graveyard. Thanks to several people on this forum. I cannot stress how nice it is that everyone posts pictures and video and is always willing to help with suggestions and answer questions. Especially the "how did you build that?" question. Which I seem to ask a lot. 

In our humble little cemetery we have always had a witch with a cauldron. This year the witch broke during set up so I quickly moved our new zombie in her place and replace the cauldron with a coffin I had built. It really worked out great. We had a really cheap witch that we probably paid $30 for. She wasn't much but we have a spot that she just fit in. We never received much in the way of compliments on that area. This year everyone loved the zombie and coffin. So I'm not to concerned about getting the witch repaired at this point.

One thing I want to do is try to add more height. I enjoy the ground breakers and I seem to keep buying more. Even the cheap static ones. But everything is at the same level. I want to change the eye level with a few full size props.

I have also been saying my columns need a make over for the last couple of years. Not sure if I will get to them again this year, but eventually. lol I had to repair them twice this year due to the weather. So now they are probably good for another couple of years. (Keep telling yourself that.)

I wanted to bring my LED ghost back this year. Especially after finding a picture of it on a google search. However, I couldn't find the LED lights I used to make it. So hopefully he will return next year. Which will be one prop taller than a ground breaker.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Kelloween said:


> thats different! you'll have to be sure and post pictures..Im intrigued!


Will do, in fact I have my first project ready to start on any day now. Picture this glowing and smoking through the speaker and turn-table holes with a Black Sabbath or Alice Cooper album slowly turning on it's bloody and battered Fisher Price carcass!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm not planning on a new theme for next year. Someday, I will. We just have a lot of home projects to do to our fixer-upper first, and the themes that I like would require making a lot of new items and retiring (even temporarily) absolutely everything that I already have. I'd rather just change a few things in the existing set-up, until we can afford to go all-new.

I do have plans for changing things around, and a few very minor additions to improve the look of what we already have.


----------



## ctcbeaar (Oct 10, 2011)

Funny about this, I never thought I would consider this theme, either but low and behold, 2014 is going to be some form of Carn Evil. 

This year we did zombies and played minute to win it. I wasn't sure how it would go over but, everyone had a great time and was cheering their teams on! I gave away "I survived..." shirts I made to the winning team and "Zombie Bait" shirts to the losing team. I will probably adjust the games a bit to fit in with the carnival theme next year.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

ctcbeaar said:


> Funny about this, I never thought I would consider this theme, either but low and behold, 2014 is going to be some form of Carn Evil.
> 
> This year we did zombies and played minute to win it. I wasn't sure how it would go over but, everyone had a great time and was cheering their teams on! I gave away "I survived..." shirts I made to the winning team and "Zombie Bait" shirts to the losing team. I will probably adjust the games a bit to fit in with the carnival theme next year.


lol, I am really thinking about it too!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Trying to persuade my line manager that an enchanted/haunted forest leading to the inside of a witch cottage would look great in half of the largest room in the visitor centre where I work. Probably won't agree with me but I can dream!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

" A Pirates Life for Me! " and yo hoho and all that stuff for 2014. Here's the thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-all-doing-pirates-theme-next-year-right.html


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

We're just planning on adding new props and maybe making some better tombstones to replace the cheap Dollar Tree ones. Would love to do a tomb like Beloved but it will all come down to time and money. Have quite a few renovations to finish first.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Screw this, I am going PRO again, if I can, and an INSIDE Haunt! 

Last year, hurrican winds, this year, HUGE HEAVY RAIN... 2014? I predict a SNOW STORM! 

If I am going for a strike 3, I'll make sure to be inside a building this time. Tired of trying to do a huge haunt and being shafted somehow by Mother Nature. 

JM


----------



## Syren Song (Jul 20, 2013)

So I was taking down decorations in our front yard when our neighbor came over to chat. I started telling her about our idea to do a backyard haunt next year. She got really excited and started telling me about the haunts they used to do before they moved to our area. Now it looks as though they're going to help us set up a haunt for 2014! This is going to be FUN!!!!!


----------



## Eblore (Sep 18, 2013)

I keep a notebook full of ideas not to mention my Pinterest page. I have about 12-15 separate Halloween boards. I haven't narrowed down the list yet but so far Star Wars, Carn-evil, & Pirate themes all lead the way. It all depends on time, money and space. I have a small front yard and limited work area. After this year I need to devote more area to traffic flow. At one point I had a line down the drive and half way down the block. All my friends keep threatening to call the media but I ask them not to because I cant handle too many more people. I'm guestimating that I had over 3000 this year.


----------



## Haunts UK (Oct 30, 2013)

Thinking about doing a SAW Theme. Got to be quite light with the theming though, Don't want to scare the kids too much


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

I was throughly enjoyed with the scene I added this year (The Devil Went Down To Georgia/ Down On The Farm) so I plan on keeping that for a few years since it is so much work. I plan on adding stuff here and there 

Maybe Next Year
-A swamp creature (CHUD mask & alligator/predator gloves) covered with seaweed and a green floodlight 
-Put the swamp creature next to my dock post that also has some seaweed on it. I plan on making an anchor out of rebar this summer.
-By our devils I want to make/find a devil dog 
-Devil minion under coffin
-Maybe some red skulls under the coffin
-Create a devil tiki torch out of rebar with a red jar in the middle
-Behind the farm scene since we are eliminating the entrance into the maze and just use the sidewalk. But I'm thinking about a butcher scene with blood, pigs, and I have already made a barb wire bat
-in my casket I plan on changing the mask
-The hanging station dummy I want to change the mask.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Eblore said:


> I keep a notebook full of ideas not to mention my Pinterest page. I have about 12-15 separate Halloween boards. I haven't narrowed down the list yet but so far Star Wars, Carn-evil, & Pirate themes all lead the way. It all depends on time, money and space. I have a small front yard and limited work area. After this year I need to devote more area to traffic flow. At one point I had a line down the drive and half way down the block. All my friends keep threatening to call the media but I ask them not to because I cant handle too many more people. I'm guestimating that I had over 3000 this year.


I looked to see if you had any more pictures to see..would love to see them!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Yup we started making a list for next year on Saturday morning, we will be adding spider/insect area and maybe some kind of post apocalyptic theme.


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Getting away from witches. Had enough. Thinking about a Universal Monsters "Draculas Castle" thing. Also did some sketches for possible Zombie holding area thing similar to the Spirit chain link display this year. Almost bought it but didn't have the space. I've been saying I would do a cemetery for three years now but just hate the thought of stones, trees, etc.

I'm also bouncing around this "home invasion" idea, loosely based on "the strangers" movie, but not sure how to convey it. So much you could do with it and really push some boundaries. Captors in masks, maybe an animatronic that pushes blinds aside slightly, have part of "the family" lined up on their knees, hands behind their backs, bags over their heads pleading for their lives. Twisted.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Planning a haunted hotel for 2014.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Either a cemetery, or go with what I was thinking about doing this year but didn't.... Peter Peter Pumpkin Eater.


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

I am toying with the idea of buying one of those 10'x20' portable car shelters and incorporating a corpse catacomb inside of it.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Well, that wind and rain really screwed with my setup. Also, not enough people. :/

So, of course I have plans for next year! Like, rebuilding most of what happened this year, only better.

I'm going to try and clean up the storage building and get an inventory, so I can plan a little better too.



...and then there's that old, semi-abandoned factory building that just says Halloween all over it. That lurks in the back of my mind, and I think "what if?"


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

Southern Gothic for me! I'd love to have a Masquerade party, and I think it'd tie in nicely with the theme of a crumbling, antebellum plantation (and of course, some good old fashioned voodoo  )


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I am sill debating, but by some chance I do decide the carnival..I don't want a live bright colored one..I want an abandoned dark grungy rusty grown up with weeds look..if that makes sense..lol


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Definitely going to do Evil Carnival for 2014 but want to put a different spin on it, if possible. Thinking of focusing a lot on those old style side show freaks and cheap attractions -but gone totally wrong. Have some clown stuff thanks to clearance sales this year but don't want the entire thing to be killer clowns.


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Going to go for an insane asylum with some new props from spirit. At least that is the plan now in November - could change in 11 months.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Have our "themed room" sketched out and a list started of potential props. The cemetery/zombie theme will make a comeback, and the 12x12 "room" will be a funeral home scene with all new scares. Should be fun!


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011 (Sep 28, 2011)

The family wants a return to the classics for next year original Universal Monsters. Will see; sounds good. Most kids think Chucky and Jason is old school


----------



## Zaiden (Aug 7, 2013)

DandyBrit said:


> Trying to persuade my line manager that an enchanted/haunted forest leading to the inside of a witch cottage would look great in half of the largest room in the visitor centre where I work. Probably won't agree with me but I can dream!


This is what I was thinking for 2014 too. We know we're doing a witch theme next year, we just haven't worked out many specifics yet. But I reckon with the way our yard is set up, a haunted forest leading to a witches cottage would work well. Need to bounce a few more ideas around, see what we come up with.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I am so into a corn maze next year in my driveway like jdubbya's as pictured at the bottom. As a matter of fact, I am hoping to pull the trigger on 40 pallets this week if they are still available. I feel a corn maze is an excellent way to make use of outdoor concrete space and it is inherently scary without the need for playing the gore card.












.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Col. Fryght said:


> I am so into a corn maze next year in my driveway like jdubbya's as pictured at the bottom. As a matter of fact, I am hoping to pull the trigger on 40 pallets this week if they are still available. I feel a corn maze is an excellent way to make use of outdoor concrete space and it is inherently scary without the need for playing the gore card.
> 
> 
> .


Awesome! I absolutely loved doing our corn maze this year. It was creepy and fun and as you mentiioned perfectly, a great way to spook up a concrete space. We're doing a smaller version of it next year and I can see us using this regularly in our haunt. I'll be looking forward to your progress and ideas!


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Wife has begged me to drop the "Home Invasion" idea after seeing my sketches of masked captors in various stages of terrorizing a family with hands bound and pillowcases over their heads. Too extreme says she. I desperately want to change direction and thought it had potential. Considering Pirates, or maybe Alien Invasion.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

My theme fortunately is weather related.....It's about the evil Umbrella Corporation...ah...yeah I know its a lame joke....


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Kelloween said:


> I am sill debating, but by some chance I do decide the carnival..I don't want a live bright colored one..I want an abandoned dark grungy rusty grown up with weeds look..if that makes sense..lol


http://www.forgottenoh.com/Chippewa/chippewa.html

Inspiration.....click on the sections to see different types of abandoned rides.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

My 2014 theme is Cirque Du Sol Evil. Plan on making my porch look like a huge tent with some small ones, then make the inside black light, Room 1 will be like a toxic area with brick walls. Room 2 is black and white fabric as walls with blacklight eyeballs hanging from the top and to add some creepy clown i want to make an ice cream cart for the candy.


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

DesertSasquatch2011 said:


> The family wants a return to the classics for next year original Universal Monsters. Will see; sounds good. Most kids think Chucky and Jason is old school


I have been putting a lot of thought into a similar idea. Your right most kids wont know who the monsters are - that could be a good thing as it might be something new to them. Nothing beats the "Classics" as they say


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Good grief oaklawn Crematory ....... lol , i been trying to think of a totally new theme as well , i liked your idea of alien type theme Ferryman's Wake but have nothing at all i could use so would have to buy or construct a whole new yards worth of props etc , but it would be cool , leaves tons of ideas for the imagination and a invasion theme sounds really good , i see the clown or carnival theme is quite popular in the states , that sounds great as well and after seeing some photos from the forum looks like could be great fun as well .


----------



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

2014 will be the year of the haunted hunting camp- leaning toward a hunters cabin where a wall (secret passageway) opens to a corridor leading to where some dark secrets have been kept- maybe an experimental lab with mutant animals or finding out the hunting cabin is really about zombie hunting, with a few "trophies" on the walls. Still working out the backstory and details. I live in hunting country so a headless guy strung up on a gambrel would be instantly recognized. This years theme, Motel 666 went over well, but since this was my first haunt ever, I spent most of my time building infrastucture and not as much time detailing the scenes/props. I want to change that this year so there is more to see and be spooked by.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

What is your pinterest page?



Eblore said:


> I keep a notebook full of ideas not to mention my Pinterest page. I have about 12-15 separate Halloween boards. I haven't narrowed down the list yet but so far Star Wars, Carn-evil, & Pirate themes all lead the way. It all depends on time, money and space. I have a small front yard and limited work area. After this year I need to devote more area to traffic flow. At one point I had a line down the drive and half way down the block. All my friends keep threatening to call the media but I ask them not to because I cant handle too many more people. I'm guestimating that I had over 3000 this year.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Regarding Universa monsters, we had someone dress up as the Invisible Man and all the teens thought he was Slender Man and then Rorchach from Watchmen. Couldn't believe it! But I'm sure everyone would know Frankenstein's monster, the Bride and the Wolfman at least.



Rumsfield said:


> I have been putting a lot of thought into a similar idea. Your right most kids wont know who the monsters are - that could be a good thing as it might be something new to them. Nothing beats the "Classics" as they say


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Well I think I have come up with 2014 haunt I am going to go with a gothic house and gothic garden graveyard. Ideas are all ready poping in my head


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

nimblemonkey the idea of a haunted hunt camp sounds great , and i am sure you can run with the ideas , man traps and all kinds of skinned props etc , yeah it leaves it wide open for interpretation as well a shack or camp , or even a clearing with skins and decapitated body parts , top idea . And dawnski that is so bad the guy dressed as the invisible man and they didn't even know who he was ? although i was talking to my local kids and they had never heard of Egor , as i was trying to give an example of a mad scientists assistant and he was the only one i could think of at the time , and its sad to say but its true they thought Freddy and Jason were old school . I guess its official i must be old ......


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh Fun! I have a Pinterest page of Cabin in the Wood type info. You might find some camp related ideas there. http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-cabin-in-the-woods/ There's also one that's more butcher related if you're into that. http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-butcher/



nimblemonkey said:


> 2014 will be the year of the haunted hunting camp- leaning toward a hunters cabin where a wall (secret passageway) opens to a corridor leading to where some dark secrets have been kept- maybe an experimental lab with mutant animals or finding out the hunting cabin is really about zombie hunting, with a few "trophies" on the walls. Still working out the backstory and details. I live in hunting country so a headless guy strung up on a gambrel would be instantly recognized. This years theme, Motel 666 went over well, but since this was my first haunt ever, I spent most of my time building infrastucture and not as much time detailing the scenes/props. I want to change that this year so there is more to see and be spooked by.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

pacman said:


> nimblemonkey the idea of a haunted hunt camp sounds great , and i am sure you can run with the ideas , man traps and all kinds of skinned props etc , yeah it leaves it wide open for interpretation as well a shack or camp , or even a clearing with skins and decapitated body parts , top idea


pacman- some good ideas; I am fortunate to have a one room schoolhouse to use as the "cabin"- and it will provide a dry space for a passageway walkthru; we did a walkthru this year and it was a big success. 
dawnski- thanks for the pinterest links- I try to do less gore and more psychological or hidden scares/startles; of course, if it is a hunting cabin there has to be "camp meat" somewhere in the mix, and skinned or hanging animals or humans would be "natural" too.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I have my 2014 and 2015 Haunts all planned out.

2014 will not be a unique idea but one I have not done before so it will be new to my guests.

We are doing an *OLD WEST* haunt. We limit our guest entry to 5 per group and it is timed so there is no overlap of guests in each interactive area. 
The haunt will include:
* A *stream* with a miner panning for gold
**Mining tunnel* with an explosion and fog ending with a *bottomless pit *which will look like a mine shaft.
**Bank *where guests will make a withdrawal and given a small pouch of coins. *Bank robbery *which will result in guests being arrested and put in....
**Jail *where they will be locked up in a cell with a zombie cowboy. Lights will go out for 15 seconds. Then they will be released.
**General store *where they will be able to buy small toys and candy for one of the coins in the pouch.
**Gallows* with hanging.
**Saloon* where they will receive a cup of ale, root beer, cream soda or juice for the cost of 2 coins from pouch.
**A well *with an animated ghoul trying to climb out.
**Bats *flying back and forth across town using a pulley system.
**Undertakers office *(exterior only) with coffins and tombstones outside
**Cross a bridge* where robbers will take their pouch of left over coins.
**Miners shack *including a live ghoul sleeping in a cot. Ghoul will threaten guests to leave giving them to the count of five to get out. Exit door will have a hole where the door handle should be. Guests will have to stick their hand into the hole which is filled with gooey fishing lures (worms, grubs, etc) and spiders to reach the door latch.

Each area will include some sort of live ghoul or animated prop to threaten or surprise our guests. All areas are interactive.

I have the entire haunt drawn out pretty close to scale. I have lists including what each area will entail, what props I need to make, what items I have on hand, what items I need to acquire, and a list of actors needed.

This is a draft of the final plan.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow, JustWhisper, you'll have to start a thread showing us all how you set this up. Sounds fantastic!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Eblore, I have trouble handling 300-400, also creating a line down my street. How in the world do you handle 3000, especially in a residential area. Don't people complain about the congestion? I have to assume your guests go through en mass all at one time to keep the line moving. It must be crazy at your house. LOL.

I have also implored people not to notify the media. Word of mouth works great, plus I don't want anyone snooping around trying to make me conform to unnecessary haunt rules or trying to shut me down. I take every safety precaution already.

Thanks Dawnski. It is done in my backyard, so it has to be rather compact. I may do a thread this year. I haven't posted my haunts in awhile.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Sounds great JustWhisper , you really have got it planned out virtually to the last nut and bolt so when will you actually start building it ? after Christmas i assume , i look forward to the photos , i wish i had a larger area so i could create something so cool , soooo many really innovative ideas and amazing themes here on this link , i cannot wait to see some of these ideas come to life . All your ideas have inspired me to think a bit more seriously about really building maybe some kind of dry walkthrough to my front door in my litttle haunt and i will really think about a theme a little different to what i have done before . By the way nimblemonkey what size is the area you have to play with for your haunted hunting theme ? with what i have heard from some of the haunts from this year the weather has really caused chaos for some of you in the states , at least with your dry walk-through you know you can have a solid project which can go ahead with crappy weather , again i look forward to seeing this come to fruition and to view some photos , where i live in the U.K. we do have the better end of the weather down south but still have to build and plan for rain but hope it wont , been lucky this year , hope next will be the same .


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Pacman, thanks. Yep, right after Christmas I start on the projects I can do indoors and then I have a schedule of which projects I will work on each month throughout the year. 

Without knowing how large your yard is I don't know if this would work for you, but I did a small walk-through in my front yard for years before I figured out how to do one in my backyard (I had to deal with swimming pool safety issues). I could not erect walls in the front but did find ways to conceal upcoming parts of the display to keep it suspenseful. I used rope lights to create a path looping around my yard which our guests had to follow. I had various scenes or props located around the path. It was always a huge success, as much as the walk through I now do in the back. It has never rained here on Halloween so I don't worry too much. But you never know..... Well I was going to show you the walk thru I did in the front yard but ScrewTube apparently deleted it. Bunch of jerks.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks JustWhisper for trying to put up a link to your video , i appreciate the thought its not the first time screwtube had let me down , i have a very small front yard which is why i usually just do variations on graveyards etc as i found this the easiest theme to pack in as many props and items of interest as possible to make it work , and still try to make it slightly different or add new props to each year , but i was thinking of something like a cheap reclaimed timber roof and side [ the other side is our 6ft fence to our neighbors ] with hidden speakers and props all around to create a more claustrophobic atmosphere and also if it rained bit of shelter for TOTers , and i was going to wind it a little to help hide a few items as you had done and also to make it a slighlty longer walk , also to put loads of fake spiders bugs etc at the front gate entrance to implant the feeling of creepy crawlies , then hang loose lengths of fishing line etc from the reclaimed wood ceiling that would just hang down long enough to brush peoples hair as they walk under , and hopefully psychologically it would creep them out ,
i have to work out as well as you have the amount of wood and kind of props etc, but seeing as i have never done anything as large a scale as this before was wondering how soon i would need to get going on it and needed a little experience from you guys on the forum to put me right , and thanks to you and how you have set out how you will approach your schedule i will start this weekend to measure scale up a drawing and then work out materials etc and as your method works so well and is tried and tested i will set some tasks out similar to how you have told me . Still wish i could have a total theme change , will keep juggling ideas around to see if i could produce something totally different , just not sure how to do it in a way to make it work in such a small area , but thanks again to all of you for the excellent themes and ideas , nothing like discussion to get the grey matter working , and looking forward to updates on how all these great sounding haunts are progressing.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Pacman, in lieu of video here are some photos of my front yard 2012. You can't see the overall design but you may be able to get a general idea. My yard is not big, but I also used the path to make the trip longer around the yard. I am sure whatever you do will be great and your guests will love it. It sounds like you already have some great ideas rolling around.

http://s245.photobucket.com/user/Just_Whisper/library/2012/Halloween 2012


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 7, 2013)

The family is batting around some ideas still, but the title of "Grimm's Faerie Tale" is sticking. We're messing around with working with folkloric material, some that may have inspired the classics - like Baba Yaga and Celtic mythological themes. I'm an 'armchair historian', so I am delighted to actually utilize some of that knowledge. 

This will be our first 'huge year' - we have been yard haunters for a decade, using mostly bought props in quick (sometimes clever) ways. We get an enthusiastic crowd, since nobody in our region of Vermont does this, but Springfield has a healthy TOT crowd. I started the first bit of work today - mucking out the barn - which hasn't been done for nearly all of the ten years we've been here. The idea, thus far is to set up 5-6 rooms with corridors in-between, where possible. I'm not going for gore, but utter eerie pulp phantasmagoria, sort of a "Pan's Labyrinth" meets Solomon Kane by way of Lovecraft (I'm a Lovecraft freak, and can't imagine my horror influence being complete without him). 

This is a complete reboot for us, though we will continue to do our haunted cemetery with our current props. Our porch display will likely be my daughter's silly doing (she is 6, and loves creepy-weird-goofy). She wants to scare folks this year, and she's talking about skipping TOT to scare people. I'm so proud! 

What I'm really scared of is the amount of facade work I want to do, since my barn is almost as big as my house (which isn't huge, but this was the first farm on the 'plateau' and subsequently became very residential). I've scrapped any ideas about using my back acreage, as the barn is a big undertaking. My wife is building me a workbench for the holidays, a present she admitted she couldn't hide (we're both sort-of handy with this stuff, she likes nails and wood - I'm more of the detail guy, I guess). I already have one that I cleared in the barn from the former inhabitants, but I know I will need the space. I am very thankful that my wife is almost as obsessive about this idea of 'bigger, better, more' and the effect it has on community bonding.

If we can get it to a point where I think it is worthy, I want to make the jump into charity fundraising, probably for Vermont wildlife or the humane society. I am also working with the concept of using some of my 'dark mythohistorical fantasy' writing into the theme, distributing a comic book at the end of the haunt with the storyline...

Tomorrow is running out the trash from the new haunt home... I will probably be talking about this more and more, since I dropped FB for the time-being to focus on developing next Halloween. No joke, I'm becoming a Haunt Hermit... Eek!

Grimm


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm toying with a few ideas:

Haunted Theatre (Sarah 'Burn Heart', creepy ushers, stage manager, Angry Understudy....)
Hitchcock (Characters and scenes from The Birds,(need to start collecting birds right away), Psycho, Rope, Vertigo, Rear Window....
(Maybe I could combine these two?)
Haunted Hotel (Butler, Dead Host/Hostess, Chamber Maid, Guests that Never Left....)

Any votes for the above themes? I'd love feedback, suggestions, ideas....


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Grimm, best of luck on your new undertaking. It sounds like an exciting time and venture. And it is great that you and your wife share the same passion.

Palladino, GraveyardGus did an awesome haunted hotel for 2013. Maybe you can look at his to get some additional ideas to go with yours. http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/132595-sausalito-city-haunt-2013-haunted-hotel.html. I love the idea and contemplated it for my 2014 haunt but found it was not practical for my haunt space.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I had originally planned to do a Stephen King theme, but the thoughts of a Dark Shadows theme is very appealing to me too. I wasn't born yet when the original series aired, but I was a faithful watcher when the SciFi Channel started airing it years ago. 

Wow JustWhisper! I just have a few random ideas floating around in my head and you're already planning for 2014 and 2015! I'll be following your progress for sure.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Excellent set up!



JustWhisper said:


> Pacman, in lieu of video here are some photos of my front yard 2012. You can't see the overall design but you may be able to get a general idea. My yard is not big, but I also used the path to make the trip longer around the yard. I am sure whatever you do will be great and your guests will love it. It sounds like you already have some great ideas rolling around.
> 
> http://s245.photobucket.com/user/Just_Whisper/library/2012/Halloween 2012


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you JustWhisper you have so many good photos of your haunt , in the photos you can see and understand the layout better and how big the area really is , it looks amazing and i can see why it was such a big hit , it really worked brilliantly the way you used your props , i can only guess it took your days to set up . I also liked the way you used the rope lights as the path , and the way you had the rangers office right at the front , thank you for linking to your photos so i could get a better idea of how to adapt your ideas and your planning to help me improve my haunt it is much appreciated and i will try to incorporate some of your ideas into my 2014 haunt even though i do not have as much room it has given me plenty of ideas already , thank you .


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I am STILL undecided..I was thinking On the rundown Carnevil, but I really don't love clowns..haha, so now Im thinking stay with the basics and get my darn cemetery made this year!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm doing a whole sleep hollow yard. The cemetery, witch of the woods, scarecrow with a pumpkin head, horseman and horse. Not sure if I'm making a chicken wire horse or just treated plywood silhouette. Storage is an issue. I've wanted to do this for a while but we are military and move around a lot. How am I going to store a life sized chicken wire horse? I've asked for things I need for my projects for Christmas so I'll be getting started Dec 26th!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

These ideas are really impressive! PACMAN- I have a 22' x 24' one room schoolhouse to use as the cabin- this year I was able to build a couple of hallways and two small rooms in the space with enough egress all the way around the perimeter for actors and prop operators-(i use either electric props or mechanical props operated by people behind walls and such- one of these days I will automate, but for now the budget keeps me operating things by hand) Grimm Pickins- where are you in Vermont? I'm between Bradford and Barre on rte 25. Your idea of using the barn for a walk thru should work nicely- It helps when the weather turns nasty as it does so often in northern New England on Halloween.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

lizzyborden said:


> I had originally planned to do a Stephen King theme, but the thoughts of a Dark Shadows theme is very appealing to me too. I wasn't born yet when the original series aired, but I was a faithful watcher when the SciFi Channel started airing it years ago.
> 
> Wow JustWhisper! I just have a few random ideas floating around in my head and you're already planning for 2014 and 2015! I'll be following your progress for sure.


Thank you lizzy, and I really like the Dark Shadows idea. It sounds hard though. I will be fascinated to see what you do.



dawnski said:


> Excellent set up!


Thank you dawnski



pacman said:


> Thank you JustWhisper you have so many good photos of your haunt , in the photos you can see and understand the layout better and how big the area really is , it looks amazing and i can see why it was such a big hit , it really worked brilliantly the way you used your props , i can only guess it took your days to set up . I also liked the way you used the rope lights as the path , and the way you had the rangers office right at the front , thank you for linking to your photos so i could get a better idea of how to adapt your ideas and your planning to help me improve my haunt it is much appreciated and i will try to incorporate some of your ideas into my 2014 haunt even though i do not have as much room it has given me plenty of ideas already , thank you .


I will be anxious to see how it all comes out. I know it will be a great hit. And I am glad to have been able to help a little.


----------



## budeena (Jul 4, 2011)

Would love to do a Hillbilly bayou zombie apocalypse in the backyard but then what is the theme in the garage haunt? Am not that much into the zombie craze. I was more leaning to the circus...sideshow type theme in the garage. FeeGee mermaid, Medusa with animated hair, bearded lady, lobster boy, some fun house thrown in like the slanted floor hallway, sponge floor, hallway of doors, etc. I already have the Medusa and it won't take much to finish her off. I got one of those blue handled trash pickers from the Dollar store that I want to hack for hands on the lobster boy.


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

Each room in my house is a diffrent theme, dining room is the lab, living room is the witches den, kitchen is vampires, small batheroom is the spider cave, big bathroom the butcher shop, frontyard the graveyard and the backyard is the carnival. Next year im going to scrap the carnival and change the backyard into Voodoo on the Bayou. I live in Lousianna so I think everyone will get a kick out of it. It also gives me a good excuse to make a trip to New Orleans voodoo shops.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 7, 2013)

Nimblemonkey, I am in Springfield (exit 7 from 91). And, yeah, we have been victims of the weather, I lost a fog machine to the drizzle this year (it made it through the night but not the day after) and my props are certainly 'weathered'. Every year I cobble the fencing back together - though I have been somewhat lucky due to my stupidity... err... dedication to surprising everyone by setting up on the night before and the day of Halloween. 

I did manage to clean the barn out - I was tempted to post pics as it is really my first step towards next Halloween. 165-170 lbs of trash, three PT Cruiser loads of recycling, and a pile of 'free sign' electronics from days of yore... which, of course, met the rain this morning before I woke... Add that to the trash heap (don't care, I'm doing the happy dance of having my workspace!). I have a friend who is into electronics work who has wholeheartedly agreed to help me with wiring throughout the year. I have a good crew of friends, and I'm very thankful. 

The one room schoolhouse sounds awesome, I'd love to see it (but if it runs Halloween only, I fear I won't!).


----------



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

Grimm Pickins said:


> The one room schoolhouse sounds awesome, I'd love to see it (but if it runs Halloween only, I fear I won't!).


Actually, this year we ran three nights, the 29th, 30th and 31st from 6:30-8:30pm. We have a number of younger kids in the area hence the earlier hours. And our village celebrates Halloween and does trick or treating on the 30th (devil's night) so that was our big night. Next year I may skip the 29th since we only had a handful of kids then, and focus on the 30th and the 31st. And there is no reason I can't have a later private showing if you are interested in driving up 91 a few exits to see the haunt.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

nimblemonkey that sounds really excellent how you planned and organized that amount of interest with your 22 x 24 floor space , i,m sure it looked great as well , and it proves that small spaces can be adapted to purpose , but with the 16ft x 18ft area of yard that i can decorate , and with at least a 4 - 5 ft run of the length of the 16ft area has to be given up to be adequate enough access for pushchairs and buggies to come up turn around and go back down again it is more like 11 x 18 , so any of the great themes mentioned in this link may end up looking a bit too cramped to work , although i will still play with the ideas if i thought i could get away with it working out and not looking strange or odd , i wish i had access to an area similar to your 22 x 24 building which you adapted for your great haunt for my own yard display , as i could really go to town with new home made props and maybe a walk through of some kind , this is why i usually do have to refer to my graveyard scene with a slight twist on it because its sort of too narrow for much else to work realistically and one side of the 18ft run has a 9 foot privet hedge running the length as well , although i dropped the graveyard theme totally this year for a small pirate scene at the front with barrel and crates as the dividing line with my skeletal pirates sitting in front and then behind i sort of did a small legends of horror mannequins display at the back , but i will try to use your advice to increase the little area i have , i am sure i could use the area better which is why i really liked the way JustWhisper had planned so meticulously the drawing and materials list etc , i think that this is the way forward for me , to re evaluate the small area i have and maximize it with what i can do with it with better planning and arrangement , and use the advice you and the other forum users have given me in this link .


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

after much thought...yeah, I dunno

I did come across two photos that inspired an idea however...might be a tad controversial...

"Demon Spawn"


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Ferryman's Wake said:


> after much thought...yeah, I dunno
> 
> I did come across two photos that inspired an idea however...might be a tad controversial...
> 
> "Demon Spawn"


You could always do something with Todd McFarlane's 'Spawn' comic book characters?


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Lol....yeah, I was waiting for that. No, probably a little closer to Hellboy. Saw something on here awhile back with the ground splitting open...lots of possibilities.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Ferryman's Wake said:


> after much thought...yeah, I dunno
> 
> I did come across two photos that inspired an idea however...might be a tad controversial...
> 
> "Demon Spawn"


Ferryman's Wake

Depending on what you are thinking......here's a link to my Underworld Thread with a video of my "Demons" . I can't speak for your community but ours has really appreciated the Underworld. My children go to a catholic school, and our area is multiracial and many different faiths are followed. I've been doing the underworld for 4 years and I have not received a complaint yet. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/132799-uzzaths-underworld-2013-a.html


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Ferryman's Wake said:


> Lol....yeah, I was waiting for that. No, probably a little closer to Hellboy. Saw something on here awhile back with the ground splitting open...lots of possibilities.


Yes. I would so love to one day do a Hellboy-themed yard haunt. I'm a long-time fan of Mike Mignola's artistic style.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

With the new house, I am definately planning. Have to figure out where everything will go. 2014 will be a Mad Scientist themed Invites, Hubby & I costumed as mad scientists & I'll be setting up a mad scientist display somewhere in the house.


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

doto said:


> Ferryman's Wake
> 
> Depending on what you are thinking......here's a link to my Underworld Thread with a video of my "Demons" . I can't speak for your community but ours has really appreciated the Underworld. My children go to a catholic school, and our area is multiracial and many different faiths are followed. I've been doing the underworld for 4 years and I have not received a complaint yet.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/132799-uzzaths-underworld-2013-a.html


Thanks! This is really cool, definitely diggin the vibe you have going on! May be mining you for some guidance! I love Canada!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Palladino - my vote is for hitchcock! Love the original ideas this can produce. No one here I think has done this as one theme. You def can pull it off.



Palladino said:


> I'm toying with a few ideas:
> 
> Haunted Theatre (Sarah 'Burn Heart', creepy ushers, stage manager, Angry Understudy....)
> Hitchcock (Characters and scenes from The Birds,(need to start collecting birds right away), Psycho, Rope, Vertigo, Rear Window....
> ...


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I am looking at pirate ship blueprints now and taking a look what would work with our circular driveway. I am thinking the frame in wood, outside in my foam "boards" that I used this year for the outside.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

matrixmom said:


> Palladino - my vote is for hitchcock! Love the original ideas this can produce. No one here I think has done this as one theme. You def can pull it off.


I like the Hitchcock idea too. And you could combine the first two themes if it were a movie theater. Birds coming out of the screen and whatnot.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for your vote, Matrxmom - and the encouragement!

I'm already scouring for the movie soundtracks. I know the perfect haunter to play Alfred himself. I just wonder how many younger people remember Hitchcock. I'm sure most TOTs won't have a clue. So am I being completely self indulgent here? Maybe....but isn't an adult who's into Halloween the very definition of self indulgent? Ha! Ha!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

matrixmom said:


> I am looking at pirate ship blueprints now and taking a look what would work with our circular driveway. I am thinking the frame in wood, outside in my foam "boards" that I used this year for the outside.


And where does one find pirate ship blueprints? I will be needing a new ship in 2015 as i finally had to trash the old one.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I like the Hitchcock theme as well , mind you i am bias as i love Hitchcock as well , especially psycho and Vertigo .


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

Not a lot of outdoor props for us. We don't get very many ToT's. We do a party every year. This year's theme is " Haunted Hotel " . Lots of special fx to look at and touch as well as murder mystery games and puzzles.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

pacman said:


> I like the Hitchcock theme as well , mind you i am bias as i love Hitchcock as well , especially psycho and Vertigo .


My favourites are Psycho, The Birds, Marnie and Dial M for Murder.


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

*Fantasy creatures*. Goblins, trolls, wizards, not really my thing...but a very popular possible in our house. Not the lord of the rings characters....original renditions per say. Not sure what to do with that. Open to suggestions. Thought about possible organic representations of each and loosely sketched out a dragon head and neck for a sleeping baddie concept. 

*Hell Spawn...* 3 totally new, completely different witches charged with bringing satans children to life, cracked earth, bizarre birth type of scene. Perhaps old Scratch himself in a thorny throne overlooking. His growing brood stretched across the yard.


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 26, 2013)

We're gonna go for either evil clowns or aliens. I personally wanna do aliens.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Clad In Shadows said:


> Not a lot of outdoor props for us. We don't get very many ToT's. We do a party every year. This year's theme is " Haunted Hotel " . Lots of special fx to look at and touch as well as murder mystery games and puzzles.


I have wanted to do this for years. Unfortunately I cannot pull off a full scale walk through haunt attraction AND a party. I may try something like this around March or April though. Perhaps inviting each of my guests to dress as tourists from another country come to visit the hotel. I hope you will start a thread when you get this under way so i can follow your progress and ideas.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Cant wait to see photos from all the great ideas on this link , just hope you all get the time to take plenty and all through the different stages lol .


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I am going to have to make a section in my "Notebook" called Haunt and Party ideas I want to follow. Then write down the user names of those of you that have ideas I want to keep track of. I wish people would remember to give their threads real titles that can actually help us find those projects. It is irritating when someone names their thread "My new prop for 2014" (what is it?), "I need help with this" (with what?), and my least favorite is anything with the word NEWBIE in it (Newbies first tombstone). Are you making excuses for what you think is poor craftsmanship? Give yourself a little credit. Anyway, when you guys start your threads for your awesome 2014 projects don't forget to give them worthy titles so we can follow them.


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

JustWhisper said:


> I have wanted to do this for years. Unfortunately I cannot pull off a full scale walk through haunt attraction AND a party. I may try something like this around March or April though. Perhaps inviting each of my guests to dress as tourists from another country come to visit the hotel. I hope you will start a thread when you get this under way so i can follow your progress and ideas.


I started a facebook page for prop building . You can still find some older posts with info on certain props on my blog ( see my signature ).
My facebook page is http://www.facebook.com/hallowpropshop
The reason I switched is because it's easier to update Facebook compared to my blog.

I might post my stuff here too , or at least a link to the building process.

This year I decided to make a new "haunted bookcase " which will be a lot more animation than just a couple of books sliding in and out.
I started the process and am taking pics. Since I don't write anything down , it will be a trial and error type of deal.
The Haunted Hotel will be far more than a couple of moving things .

The whole Halloween setup will be indoors. Living room , kitchen and family room will be mostly for food and socializing.
Our 3-car garage will be transformed into hotel rooms with secret passages , puzzles , murder mysteries ,etc... 
We like keeping our guests busy with these games .


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Clad in Shadows - that sounds absolutely amazing! Can't wait to watch the progress in pics. You ,must have one mega garage to incorporate secret passages. Does the haunt go on with the party in progress? Do the TOTs come through the house, too, or only the garage?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Ferryman's Wake said:


> *Fantasy creatures*. Goblins, trolls, wizards, not really my thing...but a very popular possible in our house. Not the lord of the rings characters....original renditions per say. Not sure what to do with that. Open to suggestions. Thought about possible organic representations of each and loosely sketched out a dragon head and neck for a sleeping baddie concept.
> 
> *Hell Spawn...* 3 totally new, completely different witches charged with bringing satans children to life, cracked earth, bizarre birth type of scene. Perhaps old Scratch himself in a thorny throne overlooking. His growing brood stretched across the yard.


Both concepts sound great. Of course, as one might imagine, I'm partial to the first one.  I've always wanted to do a Goblin-themed display too, and I'm still collecting various masks and props to that end.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

The goblin theme sounds very different and very exciting as well as to create , and i am imagining containing a lot more of hand made props as the only type pf goblin inspired stuff i have seen commercially was in relation to lord of the rings , but then saying that it allows for far more creativity to design and make such great new props and you are not held to some pre - conceived ideal say as for a nightmare on elm street scene where you are trying to match the most realistic mask , the jumper and outfit the environment etc , far more opportunity for creation , a bit like so many of the great ideas on this link , the haunted hunting theme and the underground demon theme and so many other great ideas , all new ideas with loads of room for adaptation and creativity , sooooooo looking forward to seeing all these themes these come to life .


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

Palladino said:


> Clad in Shadows - that sounds absolutely amazing! Can't wait to watch the progress in pics. You ,must have one mega garage to incorporate secret passages. Does the haunt go on with the party in progress? Do the TOTs come through the house, too, or only the garage?


Actually , the secret passages are more like hidden doors . The haunt goes with the party. We don't have ToT's come through any part of the house. We will set up something outside for the ToT's only . Sadly , everything we make , is part of the annual party. Our work is more appreciated by our guests than ToT's . ToT's just want their candy and go.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I can see with the work you obviously put into your haunt Clad In Shadows why you do it that way i am sure its a huge hit with your friends , and for all your hard work you deserve the appreciation , i like palladino really look forward to watching your progress with your bookcase especially .


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

pacman said:


> I can see with the work you obviously put into your haunt Clad In Shadows why you do it that way i am sure its a huge hit with your friends , and for all your hard work you deserve the appreciation , i like palladino really look forward to watching your progress with your bookcase especially .


Thanks Pacman. I like building facades and (very ) small villages inside the house. 
Most of the stuff we make , is made out of styrofoam , paper mache and cardboard so it wouldn't last very long outside anyways.
Plus , after Halloween we throw everything away ( except for stuff we reuse the next year ) so cutting up cardboard is easier than cutting wood and metal. 
I used to do animatronics and pneumatic stuff but seeing how much room it takes to store , I got away from that.

The bookcase I'm working on ( on and off ) will be controlled by a prop controller but at this time it's still too early to say what exactly it's going to be. I might not put much info on my Facebook page since there are friends of mine that are coming to our parties that can see it. Some stuff needs to be kept secret because it's incorporated into our mystery games and such. But I will post some progress on the forum here.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Clad In Shadows said:


> Actually , the secret passages are more like hidden doors . The haunt goes with the party. We don't have ToT's come through any part of the house. We will set up something outside for the ToT's only . Sadly , everything we make , is part of the annual party. Our work is more appreciated by our guests than ToT's . ToT's just want their candy and go.


We take a similar approach to the party. The bulk of the work goes into what our guests will see. On HAlloween, I do something different in the yard fot the TOT's.

I can't wait to follow your progress!

Eric


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

Wolfbeard said:


> We take a similar approach to the party. The bulk of the work goes into what our guests will see. On HAlloween, I do something different in the yard fot the TOT's.
> 
> I can't wait to follow your progress!
> 
> Eric



Thanks . I'm actually interested in seeing the setup for your party also whenever you have pics and such.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I can see why you would like to keep it hush hush till the reveal Clad In Shadows and Wolfbeard , much bigger impact on the night and a lot more enjoyment i am sure , i am really looking forward to seeing your work as and when you can post updates Clad In Shadows , i love the fact you're creating a great prop , but without any gore just scare and chill factor , maybe its just the old school horror fan in me , i appreciate blood and gore is a huge part of the horror genre , and dont mind it in the right context but i do still love the ghostly subtle chills that i am sure your bookcase is going to recreate ..... without loads of red paint lol , looking forward to seeing it come to life ..... and i guess the old school fraudulent mediums methods could be put to use in such a party as well guys , you know wires and trumpets and all lol , well the old methods were use to trick and scare people in seances , i might try and find out what other methods they used , might be able to adapt some old tricks for new haunts ??


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

You are totally right , Pacman , it IS to keep the impact and enjoyment high for that night.
You wouldn't believe how many party guests try everything to get a glimpse of the decor and setup throughout the year. 
Some would call me and say , hey , I have something for you. I will bring it over if you have time...
Then I usually great them outside with the door shut. I know they're trying to pull a fast one on me.
Or certain people would like to "give me a hand " with the setup. I hear all kinds of stories.
Just too funny sometimes.

Anyway , I want to take certain props to the next level. I love to come up with things that haven't been done ( much or at all ) by diy haunters.
Of course there'll always be things that have been done before , no doubt about that. 
I , like many others , look at other people's setups too and get ideas from that .

I understand the blood and gore part . I'm not the biggest fan of it but my wife is.
I like the scare factor and to me , ghostly and paranormal things are the ultimate scare.
I grew up with slasher movies in the 80's and used to love them.
And many people love the loud sound fx and chainsaw type of props and that's great too.
But to keep it fun for all our guests , we are better off without the blood and gore.
We don't want to give the impression that we love to cut up people , you know ?

All guests know what to expect when they come to our parties.
We don't jump out from anywhere to scare them. 
Not the best idea when people are walking around with a drink and a plate of food in their hands.
Anyway , you get the point. lol.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

pacman said:


> and i guess the old school fraudulent mediums methods could be put to use in such a party as well guys , you know wires and trumpets and all lol , well the old methods were use to trick and scare people in seances , i might try and find out what other methods they used , might be able to adapt some old tricks for new haunts ??


You can find a bunch of seance tricks here.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Your party planning as regards your haunt sounds good to me Clad In Shadows , the reaction of the guests is your payment for all the hard work , much like the response we all enjoy and crave from the trick or treaters who visit our yards and garden haunts from America , to the U.K. to Australia and Germany and all the other countries where haunters seek the thrill of seeing the joy , fear and excitement on the kids faces , so we can all recognize the aim in what you do . And as i was born in the summer of love 1967 , i spent the 1980s watching nightmare on elm street and Friday the 13th movies and used to love the gore like yourself , but as i got older my love for ghost stories and the para - normal has taken over and i enjoy those type of horror movies much more now , i still watch slasher movies etc but love a good ghost film much better , and as you said your household carpet and floors would not survive Halloween with scare actors jumping out at people with party food and drink lol so the fact you don't use them seems more than sensible to me  . And the fact that you like to push the boundaries with your prop making ideas just makes it that much more interesting and inventive , keep it up and i am sure we will all be eagerly awaiting your updates , thanks as well Atomic Mystery Monster for the link to the seance and medium web page , it was great and i am going to have to have a real long serious read and see what ideas i can adapt for my own haunt , thank you for the link.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I have three - count them, _three _- complete haunts prepared but unused last year for various reasons. That doesn't count the other themes that I have used, or new ones that I probably have all the stuff I'd need if I decided to use them. To the extent I have a plan, it's to repair/replace/upgrade various items in the collection through most of the year, then decide in August-ish which exact theme I will put out. Right now I'm leaning toward finally doing Four Funerals and a Wedding (originally prepared for ... 2011?) because most of the specialized props for it will be sold afterward, and I'm so desperate for space that every square inch matters. However, it will be insanely mannequin-intensive and I'm hoping/planning/praying to replace every mannequin I own with homebuilt, which will be incredibly expensive in both time and materials. 

Watch - whatever I plan will be scrapped due to weather anyway. :/


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I can see what you will be doing over the Christmas break then BlueFrog , mannequin construction , by the way what were the other two prepared themes ?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

pacman said:


> I can see what you will be doing over the Christmas break then BlueFrog , mannequin construction , by the way what were the other two prepared themes ?


"Bare Bones", an all-skeleton display that would highlight my brand new, amazing haul of medical quality non-Bucky skeletons (including a chiropractic model whose spine bends into all kinds of great positions!), and "The Museum of Oddities" that would/will showcase my rapidly growing collection of, well, oddities, primarily creepy medical & mortuary devices and bones. The latter theme is likely to morph into an indoor, adults-only party of some kind shortly before Halloween, the better to keep the objects safe while rewarding my minions for the hard work I'll put them to in helping me put up the yard haunt


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

The Black Forest of Harry Hollow


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I doubt my 'graveyard' theme will ever change. I'll just continue to expand it. I've always wanted to do Pirates but that's SO much of a different direction and investment that I'll just rely on you nuts and enjoy the pictures.


----------



## mejess68 (Mar 24, 2012)

I usually don't do any specific theme at the house just try to separate sections grave yard, zombies, witches and what ever. For 2013 I coordinated a micro haunt for a 5K at work and it was themed Haunted Boiler Room (inspired by this forum) and we took top honors so I will help with that again next year and to make things easier we are setting the theme early either Mad Scientist Lab, Sewer or Scary Carnival. And for the home I would like to move from the front yard to the back for more space as well as being able to use my daughters playhouse as a Hansel & Gretel house (maybe cut some candy and frosting out of foam board to dress it up). The biggest challenge will be dealing with an uneven yard, I can bring them into the back easily through the side gate and around most of the yard but there is some what of an incline to get them up to the back of the house for candy. 
Here's the micro haunt from work 




As far as the yard goes due to the weather I didn't do a full set up mostly just my zombies and graveyard, this was in the daylight with the sound off.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I know somewhere on these pages someone said they were doing Alfred Hitchcock theme. Dawnski just posted a website of poster that has a really nice Hitchcock posted for $3.80


----------



## budeena (Jul 4, 2011)

Carnival, sideshow freaks, clowns and funhouse combination. Lobster boy, FeeGee mermaid, medusa with animated snake hair, giant anaconda, octopus tentacles on crack, etc.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

booswife02 said:


> I know somewhere on these pages someone said they were doing Alfred Hitchcock theme. Dawnski just posted a website of poster that has a really nice Hitchcock posted for $3.80


Speaking of Hollywood-themed haunts, Haunted Studios offers lifemasks of many famous actors and actresses (including two of Alfred Hitchcock) quite a bit cheaper on their web site than in their eBay listings.

Haunted Studios


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Hitchcock once threw a haunted house party in 1956. You can see pictures from it here.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> I know somewhere on these pages someone said they were doing Alfred Hitchcock theme. Dawnski just posted a website of poster that has a really nice Hitchcock posted for $3.80


I'm the haunter who is doing the Hitchcock theme. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Atomic Mystery Monster said:


> Hitchcock once threw a haunted house party in 1956. You can see pictures from it here.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

BlueFrog said:


> Speaking of Hollywood-themed haunts, Haunted Studios offers lifemasks of many famous actors and actresses (including two of Alfred Hitchcock) quite a bit cheaper on their web site than in their eBay listings.
> 
> Haunted Studios


Thanks - I'll check it out. Of course, living in Canada always means atrocious shipping prices....sigh!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

BlueFrog said:


> I have three - count them, _three _- complete haunts prepared but unused last year for various reasons. That doesn't count the other themes that I have used, or new ones that I probably have all the stuff I'd need if I decided to use them. To the extent I have a plan, it's to repair/replace/upgrade various items in the collection through most of the year, then decide in August-ish which exact theme I will put out. Right now I'm leaning toward finally doing Four Funerals and a Wedding (originally prepared for ... 2011?) because most of the specialized props for it will be sold afterward, and I'm so desperate for space that every square inch matters. However, it will be insanely mannequin-intensive and I'm hoping/planning/praying to replace every mannequin I own with homebuilt, which will be incredibly expensive in both time and materials.
> 
> Watch - whatever I plan will be scrapped due to weather anyway. :/


Too bad Halloween only comes once a year!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I also have some Alfred Hitchcock images and movie stills on this Pinterest board if you're interested in taking a look. http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/movies-alfred-hitchcock/



Palladino said:


> I'm the haunter who is doing the Hitchcock theme. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I think I've decided on a sort-of theme for 2014 and while I'm still in love with the Stephen King idea I simply won't have the time to research and do it properly. So it will be a classic Dark Shadows theme. Been watching some old episodes to get some ideas.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

dawnski said:


> I also have some Alfred Hitchcock images and movie stills on this Pinterest board if you're interested in taking a look. http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/movies-alfred-hitchcock/


Will do - thanks, again!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Well I think I've decided on a sort-of theme for 2014 and while I'm still in love with the Stephen King idea I simply won't have the time to research and do it properly. So it will be a classic Dark Shadows theme. Been watching some old episodes to get some ideas.


Dark Shadows! My brother and I used to watch that as kids. What a great theme idea. Keep us posted as you plan.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

zHere are my Hitchcock plans so far:

The front yard will be "The Birds". Here a bird, there a bird, everywhere more birds....grouped by type....that will mean A LOT of birds. Hopefully some animated birds! I'm just hoping I can find some other species of birds besides the usual Halloween crows and black sparrows. I will also have "Annie the Schoolteacher" lying there after her bird attack and maybe some schoolchildren if I can find kiddie masks. Hopefully, people don't freak out over it. (Some people take Halloween too seriously). I'll try to make it look like a schoolyard to mimic the scene where the birds attacked (scattered schoolbooks with bloodied hand prints, etc). Near the front window, I'll have Annie's yard with the little girl Cathy watching in horror from the window inside. I may also have another bird scene in the backyard, with birds covering the apple tree and "Melanie Daniels" in shock and bandages. (She'll be a live character).

The front of the garage will be the Bates Motel with the sign over the garage door, a lobby with a key board and guest book, some of Norman's taxidermy and Mrs. Bates in her rocking chair (she'll also be a live character). The back workshop (which people will only see through the window) will be the shower scene. I'll have Mrs. Bates pay a visit every once in awhile with her butcher knife, springing out into sight and stabbing at the shower curtain. Hopefully scaring the wits out of anyone watching.

I'll also have a dummy hanging from the eaves by his fingernails (Vertigo), Margo with a stocking around her neck and bloody scissors from Dial M for Murder, and micro scenes and characters from other Hitchcock classics. Because his movies were primarily psychological suspense I'll have to take some poetic license with some of the popular movies that don't have graphic scenes (Rebecca, for example). 

My biggest challenge will be finding, buying and rigging all those birds.....I can't wait!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I am loving these original ideas!!! Can hardly wait to see what you are working on .....


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I am going with pirates next year.....I fell in love with the idea after seeing some of the haunters here. Plus now its my oldest son's turn to choose the theme.....and here's the thread.http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-all-doing-pirates-theme-next-year-right.html


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Palladino said:


> Dark Shadows! My brother and I used to watch that as kids. What a great theme idea. Keep us posted as you plan.


I wasn't around when it originally aired, but the SciFi (SyFy) channel aired it in the 90's and I loved it! Tim Burton's version was OK but can't hold a candle to the original.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> I wasn't around when it originally aired, but the SciFi (SyFy) channel aired it in the 90's and I loved it! Tim Burton's version was OK but can't hold a candle to the original.


Used to run home every day after school to watch Dark Shadows! Does a "remake" ever hold a candle to the original?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, I was "skyping" with my daughter and grandsons last night and I asked my 3-year-old grandson if he is ready to be a cowboy this year for Halloween (to go along with our Western theme).
He said, "I am going to be Ironman."
"Oh, but Caleb," I said, "I want you to be a cowboy at my house anyway."
He says, "You can call me 'Ironman,' mamaw."
"Well maybe Ironman can wear a cowboy hat."
"No."

LOLOL. 

Anyway, I have some time to work on him. And, his little brother is only 1, so I am sure at least he will go along with the plan.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Everybody has such great ideas! We've settled on a 'Haunted Castle/Monster Castle' concept. Starting with a huge expansion on last year's castle-tized house entrance... to include towers (2-d), gothic windows, etc. 
We'll keep and expand the graveyard, add more 8 foot spiders, and maybe even a moat with monster using some pool covers we roadside-rescued. 
M also wants a crazy up and over the house Axworthy ghost with multiple ghosts!
Still trying to get organized so we can start building soon. It will take every spare min.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

PIB, that is funny! Kuddos to the kid though because he already knows what he wants to be!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

PIB you better get him watching some Westerns to get him into the "mood". LOL


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I guess you cannot get away from the fads and trends of the moment [ look what a tin of worms the pirates of the Caribbean movies opened lol ] , i think the best way is to try to blend themes like you MC HauntDreams by adapting your graveyard to a haunted castle/monster castle hybrid making a kind of crossover theme where possible , failing that as long as everyone enjoys it that's all that matters . Ironman is going to be a challenge from the old west though Paint It Black so good luck with that , lol been trying to think how but i am sure you can reason him around a bit , fingers crossed ....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Throw in a time machine & problem solved.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I do themes every other year. Last year was over run with pumpkins. Two hundred and twenty some pumpkins. This year I'm back to my traditional cemetery and monsters. Even though it's my traditional, I'm always adding new props and moving things around. So no one seems to notice it's my traditional. In fact, when I go with a theme, a lot of people ask where certain props are. They don't seem to get the idea of a theme. Next year I'm thinking island of the dolls, but my kids are really fighting me on that one. This way they'll have a year to get used to the idea.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Im doing a Sleepy Hollow theme this year in the front yard. With horseman, Witch of the Western Woods, etc... the only thing I have completed so far is my witches cauldron and the great stuff glowing fire that will go under it. I have to make her and the horseman. Ive figured out how im going to do it I just haven't done it yet.
On my porch im doing a Vampire Castle theme. Vampires, Coffins, Bats and all of that.

Ive already picked out my theme for 2015 for indoors, Phantom of the Opera. I always do a year in advance so it gives me time to collect things.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Scareme, that island of the dolls thing is super creepy! You should go ahead and start buying those now and bury a few, hang some on your fence etc.....just think how creepy they will be in 2015! 

oh, Phantom of the Opera, cool theme!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

While we were stationed in England I got to go to Her Majestys Theatre in London and see Phantom of the Opera for my birthday ever since then I have thought I am going to do that for a theme one day and it just so happens now is the time. Im pretty excited about it. A lot of the things I am going to use in my Vampire Castle porch will work well with my Phantom theme next year.

I gotta find a tux for my phantom, that will be the hardest part I think, im sure it will be easy to find a tux, I just want to find one that is super cheap

I love everyones themes, I especially love the themes that I would never do myself. I love to see those. ill live through you guys!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I came up with a totally new concept for 2014: _Zombies coming to life and eating & killing everyone!_


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Lol , toooooo many great ideas to take in i just cannot wait till the photos start coming on the forum to see how good there all going to be , like a few of you guys i,m doing my usual graveyard/haunted house theme but trying to put a few more new props and a slightly different spin on it but also trying to keep it within a budget , never used a projector before so thats my biggest want this coming year to try a projector and take it to the next level if i can afford it .


----------

